# DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....​*
ein kopfschüttelnder Kommentar mehr


Nein,  den Titel hab nicht *ich* gewählt, um einmal mehr den DAFV zu kritisieren.

Dieser Titel kommt vom DAFV selber....

Und zeigt, dass die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im DAFV mit der deutschen Sprache und den da entstehenden Bildern und Gedanken evtl. etwas überfordert  ist...

Einfach mal laufen lassen..........................

Und das hatte ich kurz schon kommentiert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> den Titel der neuesten Schote der DAFV-Öffentlichkeits"arbeit" kannte ich bisher eher von Bettnässern:
> *EINFACH MAL LAUFEN LASSEN ...*
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/einfach-mal-laufen-lassen
> 
> ...



Und wollte es dann gut sein lassen, weil ich diesem anglerfeindlichen, naturschützenden und inkompetenten Rest-DAFV und seinen tump-dumpf abnickenden, kritiklosen Bodensatzvasallenverbänden, welche diese Desastertruppe im Bund finanzieren, nicht noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit liefern wollte (wer liest schon DAFV-Seiten, wenn wir nicht immer wieder mal drauf verlinken?)

Aber es ist weder für den Blutdruck gut, noch gegen Magengeschwüre, wenn man alles einfach so in sich reinfressen und das Kaschperletheater DAFV einfach so weitermachen lassen würde.

Und diese Geschichte ist wieder so unglaublich doof, inkompetent und am Ende schädlich für Angler und Angeln, dass ich einfach meinen Senf doch wieder dazu geben MUSS - in Form diesen Kommentares.

*Nein, man kann es nicht einfach gut sein lassen, man muss es aufzeigen!*
Zuerst setzte man Hoffnung in einen frisch ausstudierten (Biologie - nicht Betriebswirtschaft, Politik oder Juristerei) Berufsanfänger als Geschäftsführer des DAFV - das einzig Positive dürften dessen eher niedrige Gehaltsforderungen gewesen sein.

Für einen Verband in der Krise wie den DAFV, der sich inzwischen seit seiner Gründung fast halbiert hat, braucht es aber gestandene Könner und Männer die sich in Geschäftsführung auskennen, und keine Anfänger der Biologie!

Man hat schliesslich schon eine nicht-, bzw. ein- oder zweimal angelnde Präsidentin...:
Und sie kann es doch
Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch

Um diese geballte Kompetenz bei Präsidentin und Geschäftsführer auszugleichen, stellte man dann einen Mitarbeiter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit an, der noch nie hauptberuflich mit Journalismus zu tun hatte.
Was sich auch daran zeigt, das irgendein positiver Bericht über Angeln oder Angler in den allgemeinen Medien, der vom DAFV initiiert oder verbreitet wurde, seit seinem Amtsantritt NICHT gesehen wurde....

Statt dessen kommen fast wöchentlich irgendwelche Schoten der Geschäftsführung und Öffentlichkeits"arbeit" des DAFV, die repariert werden müssen oder die nicht mal repariert werden - und da wo sie was machen, machens andere besser:
 DAFV-Presse"arbeit": Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Rolle"

Dass sie dann Mitgliederzahlen verbessern müssen bzw. diese immer noch überall verbessert haben, nun ja, ob man das Lüge nennt oder Inkompetenz:
Typisch DAFV.....
(Siehe unten, Anhang 1)

Der DAFV-Brief an die Bundeskanzlerin, das Bundesumweltministerium und das Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium wegen der Angelverbote - nett, und nun? 
Bekam man eine Antwort?
Wenn ja von wem?
Und welchen Inhaltes?
Oder hat das "kompetente" Präsidium mit seiner "kompetenten" Geschäftsführung das einfach mal abgeschickt , ohne nachzuhaken?
Und die "kompetente" Öffentlichkeitsarbeit kann dann ja nix berichten (oder darf nicht?)

Und der "*Offene *Brief" an den NABU erschien nur beim DAFV; in keiner einzigen großen Publikation oder keinem großen Medium der allgemeinen Öffentlichkeit.
Dafür wurde der inhaltlich von einem Landesverband gleich locker übertroffen, die aber nur ihre Mitglieder informierten. 
(siehe unten, Anhang 2)

Beim ersten Aufruf zur Anglerdemo musste der DAFV nachbessern, weil sie nicht mal in der Lage waren, die Organisatoren zu nennen oder sich bei denen zu bedanken - und kommt bei der Anglerdemo 2.0 die Wiederholung dieser Dummheit und es wird trotz meiner Mail an die Herren Lindner und Seggelke NICHT reagiert wie beim ersten Mal -
 was mir dann den bis dato immerhin vorhanden persönlichen Respekt gegenüber diesen Herren auch endgültig abhanden kommen lässt.
 (siehe unten, Anhang 3)

Und bei dem Fisch des Jahres beweist der DAFV auch wieder seine volle Kompetenz - 2017 wie 2018:
Die Flunder, weder anglerisch anspruchsvoll noch als Art bedroht wird nun mit Gewalt zu einem "Wanderfisch" analog Meerforelle, Lachs, Maifisch, Aal etc. gemacht vom DAFV, um mit dieser Wahl gegen Flussverbauungen anzugehen - dass es bis Juni 2017 dauert, bis die endlich die Broschüre dazu fertig haben, kann sowohl an Kompetenz Präsidium, Geschäftsführung wie Öffentlichkeitsarbeit liegen...

Dass der vom DAFV geplante Fisch des Jahres 2018, der Stichling, anglerisch nicht interessant ist, ist ein Punkt. 
Das er von der Wissenschaft sowohl im Bodensee wie in den Boddengewässern als Killer gefährdeter Arten wie Felchen und Hering angesehen wird, ein anderer. 

So oder so beweist sich auch hier einmal mehr das "laufen lassen" wider besseren Wissens.
(siehe unten, Anhang 4).

Was die da also den ganzen Tag treiben in Sachen Lobby- und vor Öffentlichkeitsarbeit angesichts dieses Nichtstun und wenn "etwas tuns", dann Desaster??

*Anscheinend lassen sie es laufen...............*
Der DAFV macht also Werbung für Firmen, indem seine Hauptamtlichen, die scheinbar genügend Zeit für so etwas haben, da Angler und Angeln weder bedroht sind, noch man tatkräftig für diese arbeiten muss,  bei so einem Firmenlauf mitlaufen lässt.
Interessant wäre noch zu wissen, ob das Angler mit ihren Beiträgen finanziert haben, oder ob diese ""Laufen lassen" - Leute" diese Peinlichkeit wenigstens selber finanziert haben?

*Da lassen sie es also laufen................................*

*Währenddessen bringen selbst Krankenkassen mehr für die Reputation von Anglern und Angeln,* als es diese Desastertruppe, die es laufen lässt, jemals in ihrem in meinen Augen absolut  jämmerlichen Beruf- oder Ehrenamtsleben im naturschützenden Angelverhinderungsverband DAFV zu Stande bringen werden:
Krankenkasse (IKK) empfiehlt: ANGELN gehn (inkl. C+R)!!

*Das Schlimmste:*
Die in meinen Augen absolut nur noch tump-dumpf abnickenden, kritiklosen Bodensatzvasallenverbände, die diesen anglerfeindlichen, naturschützenden und inkompetenten Rest-DAFV immer noch nicht nur stützen, sondern finanzieren, lassen die weiterhin schlicht gewähren.
KEINE Kritik!
KEINE Aufforderung, es endlich besser zu machen!
KEINE Vorschläge und Anregungen!

*NEIN!!!!*

Statt dessen wie der DAFV selber mit seinem Hauptamt ist es auch bei den Mitgliedsverbänden dieses real existierenden DAFV
*Einfach mal laufen lassen.....*

Es ekelt und widert mich nur noch an, wie diese unsäglichen Landesverbände und der Bundesverband hier das Angeln durch ihre Inkompetenz lächerlich machen und letzten Endes in Deutschland dadurch immer schwieriger machen, mit immer mehr Einschränkungen, Verboten und Restriktionen.

Oder, um es mit dem DAFV zu sagen:
*Einfach mal laufen lassen.....*

Thomas Finkbeiner
-----------------------------------------------------------​
*Anhang 1*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da steht unten zum DAFV:
> 
> 
> > Der Deutsche Angelfischerverband e.V. besteht aus 38 Landes- und Spezialverbänden mit ca. 9.000 Vereinen, in denen insgesamt rund 620.000 Mitglieder organisiert sind.
> ...



*Anhang 2*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wie im Delegiertenmaterial angegeben bei ihrem harmlos offenen Briefchen an den NABU...
> 
> 
> Auch da zum Vergleich der deutlich bessere Artikel von Amateuren (Ehrenamtlern) aus dem Rheinischen Verband zum Vergleich zum gleichen Thema..




*Anhang 3*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habe diese Geschichte natürlich an alle Landesverbände geschickt.
> 
> Den Link dazu auch mit unfreundlichen, deutlichen Worten an die Herren Seggelke (GF DAFV) und Lindner (MÖa DAFV).
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der DAFV ist* in meinen Augen* nur noch PEINLICH, ELEND und BERATUNGSRESISTENT*
> 
> Bereits bei der ersten Anglerdemo musste der DAFV seine Veröffentlichung dazu ändern, weil er weder Veranstalter nannte noch sich beim Orgateam bedankte, sondern den Eindruck erweckte, das mehr oder weniger selber initiiert bzw. organisiert zu haben.
> 
> ...



*Anhang 4*
Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV

Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....*

und keiner lobt mich für die Grafik ...
:g:g:g


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und keiner lobt mich für die Grafik ...
> :g:g:g



Doch..durchaus gelungen.

Nur passt ein Bullterrier so ganz und gar nicht zum DAFV..

Der Verein spielt von Biss,Loyalität und Durchhaltevermögen max.auf  Chihuahua Level.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....*

man kann auch "auf"  pi.............. 
;-))))))))))))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....*

Dafür widerum,würde ich einen Elefantenbullen bevorzugen[emoji4]


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....*

ich meinte ja nur, will ja niemand was vorgeben...............
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....*

Sie lassen es auch einfach laufen, es ist alles wie immer.

Vor 2 Jahren tingelte Frau Dr. durch die JHVen der LVs um für den Verbleib im Bundesverband und vor allem für die Beitragserhöhung zu werden.
Wenn ihr da die Präsis oder auch anwesenden Mitglieder Kritik fürs Nixtun vorhielten, gelobte sie brav Besserung.
Ein Schauspiel sondergleichen.

Im letzten Jahr hat sie nur Bockmist gebaut, Baglimit & AWZ.
All die Angler- & Mitgliederfeindlichen Aktionen musste sie letztendlich kleinlaut zugeben (zuletzt auf der diesjährigen JHV des Bundesverbandes).
Dazu wurden der neue GF und zu diesem Jahr der neue ÖA-Mitarbeiter landauf-landab als "die Heilsbringer" verkauft.

Und nun?
In der neuen Rute & Rolle (7/17 Seite 15) gibt es mal wieder ein kurzes halbseitiges Interview der Präsidentin durch Georg Baumann; direkt nach der Wiederwahl:

- Fehler hat sie keine gemacht, außer den "rückwärtsgewandten innerverbandlichen Diskussionen zu viel Raum gelassen zu haben" _(...kein Kommentar meinerseits, weil er Seiten füllen würde)
_- im letzten Jahr haben sie "vieles umgesetzt"_ (|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes)
_- derzeit sind sie mit dem Kampf gegen die AWZ-Angelverbote beschäftigt _(na klar!)_
- nach der Bundestagswahl wollen sie sich an die Parteien wenden und Forderungen stellen _(ja, "nach" der Wahl!)_
- Blabla Wasserkraft, blabla Kormoran _(kein Mensch kann es mehr hören)_
- und sie werden sich für die Aufhebung des Baglimits zu 2018 einsetzen, dabei faselt sie erneut von dem verschwundenen Nachwuchs 2015 _(ich habe schon damals zig mal gesagt, dass ausgerechnet diejenigen, die für das Baglimit mitverantwortlich sind, sich alsbald als die großen Rebellen darstellen werden - die Legende lebt; dasselbe geschieht bei den AWZ-Angelverboten)_

Was also hat sich geändert, seit Gründung oder in den letzten 2 Jahren?
Ausser dass sie im letzten Jahr tatsächlich mal aktiv wurden und das Baglimit mitverbrochen haben.
Nichts!
Immer nur dasselbe Gefasel, derselbe Dummfi**.
Aber dafür jetzt mit mehr Personal und deutlich mehr Beitragsgeldern.

Sie lassen es laufen!


----------



## hanzz (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Dafür widerum,würde ich einen Elefantenbullen bevorzugen[emoji4]



Oder auch dieser Käfer, der ständig Schaixxe vor sich herrollt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....*

Vielleicht laufen sie auch vor was weg. Da könnte man als Symbol auch einen Hasen (-Fuß) nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....*

Die vernünftigen sind ja schon weggelaufen..

Was bleibt über?

Eben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das Schlimmste:*
> Die in meinen Augen absolut nur noch tump-dumpf abnickenden, kritiklosen Bodensatzvasallenverbände, die diesen anglerfeindlichen, naturschützenden und inkompetenten Rest-DAFV immer noch nicht nur stützen, sondern finanzieren, lassen die weiterhin schlicht gewähren.
> KEINE Kritik!
> KEINE Aufforderung, es endlich besser zu machen!
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die vernünftigen sind ja schon weggelaufen..
> 
> Was bleibt über?
> 
> Eben:


Na ja, möglicher Weise läuft der DAFV ja auch vor seiner Verantwortung den Anglern gegenüber weg. Darin können sie ja schon einige Erfolge vorweisen. Ich meine Misserfolg ist ja eigentlich auch nur Erfolg mit negativem Vorzeichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....*

Der DAFV sieht keine Verantwortung gegenüber Anglern, daher kann er auch nicht vor so einer "Verantwortung" davon laufen..

Er ist Naturschutzverband, Mitglieder sind die Landesverbände...

Angler sollen nur zahlen über ihre Vereine und LV..

Daher bleibts für mich dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das Schlimmste:*
> Die in meinen Augen absolut nur noch tump-dumpf abnickenden, kritiklosen Bodensatzvasallenverbände, die diesen anglerfeindlichen, naturschützenden und inkompetenten Rest-DAFV immer noch nicht nur stützen, sondern finanzieren, lassen die weiterhin schlicht gewähren.
> KEINE Kritik!
> KEINE Aufforderung, es endlich besser zu machen!
> ...


----------



## ADDI 69 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Doch..durchaus gelungen.
> 
> Nur passt ein Bullterrier so ganz und gar nicht zum DAFV..
> 
> Der Verein spielt von Biss,Loyalität und Durchhaltevermögen max.auf  Chihuahua Level.





Sag doch gleich "Fusshupe"


----------



## hanzz (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Sag doch gleich "Fusshupe"


Die macht im Gegensatz zum Verband aber Krach.


----------

